# Kurdistan in Iran



## Buraimi999 (Oct 7, 2009)

Buraimi999 said:


> Kurdistan is characterized Iran as the most beautiful areas in Iran
> 
> Length of the winter months, falling snow on the mountains of Zagros very high after the onset of spring, turn white land to the land of lush green and spread flowers and butterflies spread and grow stronger rivers
> 
> ...





.................


----------



## Buraimi999 (Oct 7, 2009)

>>>
IMG]http://www.ariarman.com/images/Iran_Classic_Kurdish_Music.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Chevre (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow, Kurdistan is verrry beautiful!!! :eek2:


----------

